# Switching SSRIs



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been taking Effexor for about 3mo's with fair results. I would like to try Paxil next. Being they are the same class of drug, why cant you just switch? It seems counter productive to taper off one, clean out your system and then starting up again. Anyone have experience switching? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

You be very careful - even anti-d within the same class are very very different beasts. For example, I was switched from Citzalopram to Prozac - by god, I had HIDEOUS side-effects from switching so fast - you really do need at least 1 week between them. You also have to bear in mind, many of these very serious drugs take at least 6/8 weeks to work, so are you sure you are giving each a proper chance to work.I'm now on Mitrazapene but it took at least 6 weeks to "kick in" - this isn't a SSRI but a derivative of them and I'm very well with very few side effects (just a tendancy to over-eat and therefore put on weight which I'm trying to address).Good luck - you need a really frank discussion with your GP/PsychiatristSue


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Pooman,1.) Make sure you do this with your doctors close supervision and directions.2.) When I was back on Effexor XR 75mg. and was switched to 20mg. Paxil I almost had a nervous breakdown and the only med that made me through was Xanax. It was because of this combination I quit my job, stayed home and got myself slowly off of the Effexor over a period of a month and a half. I had only taken 4 days of Paxil. It was my choice but I was without any antidepressants for 6 months. I cleaned my system. Well the good news is I know now I had alot of side effects on those drugs.The bad news is my IBS-D and anxiety kicked in full speed and I am now on just 10mg. of Doxepin with Xanax for back up. I am doing great but I need to watch this appetite I have gotten.We are all different so I would definitly do this with a doctor supervising.Please be very careful!Take care!Vamplady


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the help folks. Decided to try Elavil next. Felt pretty bad coming off the Effexor for about a week. Had to take one after 36 hrs cold turkey but that was it. You are right sue, it took me about 2 months to see improvement with the Effexor. Now on week three of the Elavil. Past the initial side effects. The hypotension was quite bad but I am used to it now. The biggest problem I see so far is weight gain! I canâ€™t stop eating. Hungry all the time. Effexor was just the opposite. I liked losing a few pounds. Seems excessive eating is counter productive for ibs. So far I would have to put Effexor over Elavil. Iâ€™ll give this another month or two then itâ€™s off to Paxil. My ultimate goal is to get the most ibs benefit with the least side effects. My Doctor feels Imodium every day is my best bet. The only problem is I am getting used to it. I am very drug tolerant. If I loose Imodiumâ€™s benefit I am disabled. Recently I needed to take 2 Lamotil and 3 Imodium to make it through a no bathroom day with Ibs-D back to normal the next day. If I stay away from them for a while they seem to be more effective. I will post my results in an effort to help others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Well all the best Poo!! Have never heard of Dlavil or Effexor but then they might have different brand names this side of the pond.Good luck to youSue


----------

